# MP Educational Requirements, comments, questions and rants.



## rustysoap (30 Mar 2010)

Hey guys, I was just wondering something. I noticed on the forces.ca website that for MP, it says "The minimum academic requirement is a community college diploma in Law and Security Administration, Police Foundations, or a similar program from a recognised Community College or CEGEP._* Related employment experience will also be considered in determining education equivalency*_."

I took Law and Security Administration  in college but did not graduate as I did not qualify for OSAP (according to the them, my parents made enough money to pay for me, but they managed their finances poorly and could not afford to pay for my college). I started my 2nd year but could not complete it due to financial reasons. My question is: would my 1 completed year of Police Foundations and a mix of 6 years as a security guard be considered "related employment experience" for determining "education equivalency"? I've asked recruiters but I keep getting mixed responses. I was told "I believe that really refers more to applicants currently employed with a police service" and I've also gotten "I believe it would but I'm not sure."

So if any of the current MP's on this board or any applicants who are in a similar situation could answer my question, I'd really appreciate it.

Thanks in advance


----------



## probi (8 Apr 2010)

I have a related question to, i hope this doesnt hi jack your post  but I currently have a Emergency medical responder course, just completed my EMT/ PCP course and awaiting my marks w/ 2 years of Reserve Infantry Experience and about a year in Security exp.,  Will this be enough to topple the requried 2 year college law enforcement experience?

Thanks! 
Probi


----------



## Wilshire Blvd. (8 Apr 2010)

I am going to go out on a limb and suggest you contact your nearest recruiting centre.


----------



## EpicBeardedMan (9 Apr 2010)

I think you need your completed diploma..I applied last year before my diploma was complete (I was missing ONE course) and they said that I couldn't apply until I had the diploma, keep in mind I've been doing Loss Prevention for different companies for 3 years at that point which is more than enough security experience.


----------



## Nauticus (9 Apr 2010)

rustysoap said:
			
		

> Hey guys, I was just wondering something. I noticed on the forces.ca website that for MP, it says "The minimum academic requirement is a community college diploma in Law and Security Administration, Police Foundations, or a similar program from a recognised Community College or CEGEP._* Related employment experience will also be considered in determining education equivalency*_."
> 
> I took Law and Security Administration  in college but did not graduate as I did not qualify for OSAP (according to the them, my parents made enough money to pay for me, but they managed their finances poorly and could not afford to pay for my college). I started my 2nd year but could not complete it due to financial reasons. My question is: would my 1 completed year of Police Foundations and a mix of 6 years as a security guard be considered "related employment experience" for determining "education equivalency"? I've asked recruiters but I keep getting mixed responses. I was told "I believe that really refers more to applicants currently employed with a police service" and I've also gotten "I believe it would but I'm not sure."
> 
> ...


I think some of it would depend on what you did as a security guard. If you were just a construction yard guard, chances are that wouldn't be looked at in the same light as a loss prevention officer or a higher-profile security officer.


----------



## Inspir (3 May 2010)

Related employment experience = Police experience


----------



## MedTechStudent (3 May 2010)

My only qualm with the MPs is that, if I'm not mistaken, they receive field pay at postings like Gagetown...minus the field part.  This would be just fine I suppose, had these peers of mine not already received massive Cpl backpay checks and Spec Pay....**sigh**

Just saying.   :worms:


----------



## George Wallace (3 May 2010)

Accelerated promotions to Cpl doesn't give them the respect, that that phenomenon was supposed to rectify.  Spec Pay is another issue that some in other Trades with more danger, stress, and/or education requirements may question.  Field Pay in Gagetown may be only a myth if you check it out.


----------



## MedTechStudent (3 May 2010)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Field Pay in Gagetown may be only a myth if you check it out.



As of 2007, its worse than i thought...  

"Based on submissions from ECS/Commands and IAW with the definition of field units at Ref A, The following units are designated as Field Units for the purpose of LDA effective 1 Apr 07."

1 MP - Edmonton
1 MP - Toronto
1 MP - Halifax
1MP - MOntreal
1MP - Calgary
1MP - Chilliwack
1MP Shilo
1MP Suffield
1MP - Wainwright
2MP - Petawawa
2MP - Kingston
1MP - winnipeg
2MP - Sault Ste Marie
3MP - Gagetown
3MP - Moncton
5MP - Valcartier
5MP - St Jean
1MP - Vancouver
5MP - Quebec
2MP - Meaford
5MP - Saguenay
1 MP Platoon - Edmonton
2 MP Platoon - Petawawa
5 MP Platoon - Valcartier
2 MP - London
2 MP - Ottawa


----------



## Poppa (4 May 2010)

Well,
To address some of your concerns....the automatic Cpl's don't get spec pay until they do their 5's. And the units who get LDA has been readjusted.


----------



## steve1479 (9 Feb 2011)

Good afternoon ladies and gents,

I'm new to this site and a prospective member of the Canadian Forces. I've had a long family military history and I'm looking to follow in their footsteps. 

At the moment I'm doing my first year of Police Foundations at Sheridan college in Ontario, when I graduate I'd like to join the Canadian Forces to become an MP. I was previously in the 2824 RCAC Corps which was an MP unit, I've tried to get into an MP reserve unit such as the 32nd MP PLT. but I've had no luck so far (even just trying to find their contact information, parade nights, etc... is proving to be tough). I find that even trying to be accepted to any reserve unit around this area is difficult as of late.

I was just wondering what sort of tips and heads up you guys can provide to a young guy such as myself who's looking to get into this profession.

I'm 20, 21 in July
I graduate in a year
Pretty decent shape, can run a mile in 9 minutes and 1.5 miles in 13 minutes

Looking forward to hearing back from you all, take care for now!


----------



## Dissident (9 Feb 2011)

I'll give you that it is not easy to find. I just spent 10 minutes just trying to find the main number of the switchboard of their armoury.

(416) 398-3803

At worst, you can try the Svc Bn, they should be able to get you the phone number:

416-633-6200


----------



## Poppa (9 Feb 2011)

Try 416-633-6200 x2991

I don't know what sort of numbers they're looking at for intake...in Ottawa we're auth 2 for this year.
Good luck


----------



## steve1479 (9 Feb 2011)

Much thanks you guys, I'll give them a call tomorrow morning.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (9 Feb 2011)

steve1479 said:
			
		

> Good afternoon ladies and gents,
> 
> I'm new to this site and a prospective member of the Canadian Forces. I've had a long family military history and I'm looking to follow in their footsteps.
> 
> ...



There are tons of the information that you're looking for right here in the Military Police Branch forum. You just have to search and read.

Milnet.ca Staff


----------



## the 48th regulator (9 Feb 2011)

Psst,

Sorry to post over a lock, but I would advise on a new avatar.  

For one, that is a cipher for The Royal Canadian Regiment, which are infantry (You wanna become an MP).  Second, we pooh pooh people wearing or showing those types of avatars unless you earned them.

Think of it as colours that bikers wear, you have seen Sons of Anarchy, No?

dileas

tess

milnet.ca staff


----------



## tweedalede (17 Apr 2011)

Hey, so I'm sorry if this has been addressed in a previous topic. I know the education requirement for the MP trade is as follows:


> The minimum academic requirement is a community college diploma in Law and Security Administration, Police Foundations, or a similar program from a recognised Community College or CEGEP. Related employment experience will also be considered in determining education equivalency.



I live in Winnipeg,Manitoba and I'm trying to find a Police Foundations type course in the city. So far all I have been able to find is a course offered by Northwest Law Enforcement Academy. The course they offer runs from about September to April (or October to May). Would this course allow me to meet the education requirement to join the MP trade? If not, where in Winnipeg can I take the proper course.

Again I apologize if this isn't the place to ask this, or if its already been asked and addressed. 

- tweedalede


P.S: For the MP Reserve, do I need a diploma to join up? I'm thinking of either joining the MP unit here or the Queens Own Cameron Highlanders of Canada.


Many Thanks!


----------



## Sigs Pig (17 Apr 2011)

The simplest would be to go to Minto Armories on St Matthews Tuesday night and ask. MPs and QOCH parade there and only doors apart.

ME


----------



## Dissident (17 Apr 2011)

Education requirements are now the same for both the reserve and reg force.


----------



## tweedalede (18 Apr 2011)

Ahh, well that solves that question. Would anyone be able to answer this?



> Northwest Law Enforcement Academy. The course they offer runs from about September to April (or October to May). Would this course allow me to meet the education requirement to join the MP trade? If not, where in Winnipeg can I take the proper course.



Or does it need to be a 2 year Police Foundations course?


----------



## Dissident (18 Apr 2011)

Your local CFRC will be able to answer you.


----------



## Instinctz (1 Dec 2011)

Hello, 

     I'm hoping to apply for the Regular Force Military Police as a Non-Commissioned Member in the next year or two. I've spoken to the local Recruiting Centre in my area and they only listed Universities as school recognised for minimum academic requirements in my Province. On the Canadian Forces Recruiting Site, it states, "The minimum academic requirement is a community college diploma in Law and Security Administration, Police Foundations, or a similar program from a recognised Community College or CEGEP"

In my Province, 'CDI Community College' I'm applying to offers Law Enforcement Foundations. Would this program from a Community College be recognised? And is Law Enforcement Foundations the equivalent to Police Foundations?  Any insight would be very much appreciated. 

Thank you for your time.


----------



## MP 811 (1 Dec 2011)

Short answer.......ask a recruiter.  They have a list that spells out every school, province by province that are deemed acceptable.


----------



## Veovius (7 Dec 2011)

For what it's worth, I got in with a Criminology diploma from a college.


----------



## Jimmy_D (8 Dec 2011)

If you dont mind going, Holland College in PEI would be a good choice.


----------



## Precept (8 Dec 2011)

Jimmy_D said:
			
		

> If you dont mind going, Holland College in PEI would be a good choice.


* The best choice.


But I'm biased because that's where I went.  ;D Just be careful of which course you take!


----------



## Huyman (10 Oct 2012)

Hello,

I've been looking into joining MP, long story short. I was in the CF a few years back but left in the middle of my DP1 due to personal things that happened back home. Now I know my BMQ is good for about 5 years. I do have my Law and Security Diploma from St. Clair College. Now the Recruiter in the city I live in told me that "Law and Security is not acceptable." But on the CF website it says it is acceptable. When I was in BMQ at the time, a very large number of people where going into the MP trade about 10 of switch where just from my platoon alone, and most of them just finished Law and Security.

So my question is that, can I still apply to MP with just a Law and Security Diploma?

Thank you for taking the time to read or answer my question.


----------



## RCDtpr (10 Oct 2012)

A recruiter told you no.  Seems like you have your answer.....


----------



## JorgSlice (10 Oct 2012)

Huyman said:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> I've been looking into joining MP, long story short. I was in the CF a few years back but left in the middle of my DP1 due to personal things that happened back home. Now I know my BMQ is good for about 5 years. I do have my Law and Security Diploma from St. Clair College. Now the Recruiter in the city I live in told me that "Law and Security is not acceptable." But on the CF website it says it is acceptable. When I was in BMQ at the time, a very large number of people where going into the MP trade about 10 of switch where just from my platoon alone, and most of them just finished Law and Security.
> 
> ...



It may not necessarily be the diploma that's not accepted, but rather the School is not recognized by the CF as being adequate for MP entry. Same issue with Police Foundations Diploma, number of schools across Canada have their PF program recognized by the CF, but at the time the PF program at the Justice Institute of British Columbia was not recognized, therefore I could not enter as MP with my diploma.


----------



## skyhigh10 (10 Oct 2012)

RCDcpl said:
			
		

> A recruiter told you no.  Seems like you have your answer.....




Recruiters say a lot of things.  They too make mistakes from time to time. In this case though they are correct.


----------



## brihard (11 Oct 2012)

I'm gonna be blunt with you dude. Your diploma is functionally useless for a career in law enforcement. There are some jobs in the field of security that may find it useful, but you're even worse off than a police foundations grad for trying to be a cop.

Mp is not easy to get into. Many are guys who have served several years in other trades, and the combination of education and life experience is no less demanding for the MPs than for any other force. There's a mistaken perception that MP is the 'easy' way into policing. That ain't the case. If the recruiter is saying the door has slammed shut on Law and Security as a diploma that satisfies requirements, then take that at face value. Frankly I'm happy to hear that it's the case.

I don't know anything more about you than what you've posted, so I don't know how competitive you might have been if L&S was still of interest to them. It looks pretty plain to me that educational upgrade is going to be a sine qua non of you getting into a policing career- military or otherwise.


----------



## Huyman (11 Oct 2012)

Thank you all for the reply. It was very useful information.


----------



## DAA (11 Oct 2012)

skyhigh10 said:
			
		

> Recruiters say a lot of things.  They too make mistakes from time to time. In this case though they are correct.



St Clair College - Law and Security Administration (2 years) is an "acceptable" program for entry into the MP occupation........it is not the "preferred" program but it is acceptable!

So what ever Recruiter you dealt with and I hate to say it, was WRONG......


----------



## RCDtpr (11 Oct 2012)

DAA said:
			
		

> St Clair College - Law and Security Administration (2 years) is an "acceptable" program for entry into the MP occupation........it is not the "preferred" program but it is acceptable!
> 
> So what ever Recruiter you dealt with and I hate to say it, was WRONG......



Not necessarily....if it's only an "acceptable" program and not preferred he might have told him that as it wasn't even worth him applying.  They are hiring what? Like 8 externals this year for MP.  With probably hundreds of people applying with the preferred Police Foundations......an "acceptable" program is probably a lot less acceptable at that point...


----------



## The_Falcon (11 Oct 2012)

DAA works in the recruiting world.


----------



## RCDtpr (11 Oct 2012)

That's fine.  I didn't say he was wrong did I?  I simply stated that with the reallity of need vs demand for the job of MP....having only an "acceptable" diploma probably won't make you competitive vs. the hundreds of folks who are applying with the "preferred."

Maybe I'm wrong....but what I'm saying doesn't seem illogical.


----------



## DAA (11 Oct 2012)

RCDcpl said:
			
		

> Not necessarily....if it's only an "acceptable" program and not preferred he might have told him that as it wasn't even worth him applying.  They are hiring what? Like 8 externals this year for MP.  With probably hundreds of people applying with the preferred Police Foundations......an "acceptable" program is probably a lot less acceptable at that point...



Educational criteria is only one piece of the big puzzle and should never be considered solely on it's own merit.  There is still the CFAT, Interview and MPAC results that need to be factored in as well.  So while the applicant does have the academic requirements to apply, he shouldn't have been turned away, which regretably does happen from time to time.

If the Recruiter told him that his academic qualifcations were "unacceptable" then the Recruiter was misinformed.  Not to mention it is not up to them to decide whether or not the individual is competitive or not and that point in the process hasn't even been reached.


----------



## CelticTroop (11 Oct 2012)

I do not believe it is a diploma issue, I have the same qualification and I am an MP, although I went through the selection a few years back and standards may have changed. Education is key,  however it is a standard that creates a manageable amount of applicants. Policing can not be learned in a classroom but obviously with the amount of applicants in the field, recruiters need a way to filter who makes it to the stage of selection where your potential to qualify as a suitable police officer can be observed (MPAC). Get to the MPAC and if you show desired suitability, your Law & Security diploma will be irrelevant. Good luck.


----------



## DAA (12 Oct 2012)

:goodpost:


----------



## MaximusFarseer (24 Dec 2013)

Most people never get into Law Enforcement with this pathetic college diploma, why is it required for the CF? I am currently a University student taking a break to work, I am 24 and switched to part time. I am not sure if I wanna return to University though, not at this point in my life. I was planning on joining the Reserves in 2014 and being a Security Guard (I have previous security experience) for the next 2 years. Along with this I will do 1000+ hours of community service. Would a recruiter still deny me if I had all this on my resume just because I don't have that worthless college diploma? I guess it isn't that worthless but it is more so then most college diplomas. The best it gets you is Military Police (if you get in) or Transit Enforcement. It is a useless diploma and most who are in it are ignorant fools who think they will be some big bad Police officer right after they are finished. Most people end up being Security guards with that.


----------



## PuckChaser (24 Dec 2013)

If you want to be a MP, meet the requirements and get the Police Foundations diploma. If you want to try to get in without it, good luck trying to get an exemption.

Then again, your attitude will probably ensure you don't make it past MPAC.


----------



## RCDtpr (24 Dec 2013)

Interestingly enough, you state that most PF grads become security guards....which is exactly what you said you plan to do in the next year.  Granted your coworkers won't be able to put on their resume such prestige as a part time university student like yourself....but hey.....at least they tried.

Another fun fact, 95% of MPs (the job you want) have PF...how will you ever be able to work with such "ignorant fools?"

Merry Xmas.


----------



## The_Falcon (24 Dec 2013)

MaximusFarseer said:
			
		

> Most people never get into Law Enforcement with this pathetic college diploma, why is it required for the CF? I am currently a University student taking a break to work, I am 24 and switched to part time. I am not sure if I wanna return to University though, not at this point in my life. I was planning on joining the Reserves in 2014 and being a Security Guard (I have previous security experience) for the next 2 years. Along with this I will do 1000+ hours of community service. Would a recruiter still deny me if I had all this on my resume just because I don't have that worthless college diploma? I guess it isn't that worthless but it is more so then most college diplomas. The best it gets you is Military Police (if you get in) or Transit Enforcement. It is a useless diploma and most who are in it are ignorant fools who think they will be some big bad Police officer right after they are finished. Most people end up being Security guards with that.



First, the requirements for that particlar occupation are what they are, and the reasoning behind them has been discussed at length around here if you had bothered to actually search (which is fairly obviously you haven't, since you think you are special).  You either meet the requirements or  you don't.  If you don't feel you need to meet the requirements, your application won't even get you to the CFAT. 

Second, the CAF doesn't need you.  Period.  MP is a small and highly competitive trade, with very limited openings to external applicants.  So you have two options, drop your sense of entitlement and meet the requirements, or piss off.


----------



## Dissident (24 Dec 2013)

Sigh. Good luck OP because with that attitude you are going to need all the luck you can get.

I can't help but want to encourage you to discuss your opinions on the failings of the CF recruiting process/requirements with the interviewing officer at the CFRC. They like someone who can articulate themselves and will appreciate if you can show up with a well reasoned argument. Maybe you can type yourself some cue cards ahead of time?

And Merry Christmas while we are at it.


----------



## garb811 (24 Dec 2013)

Now, now, don't be overly harsh on the poor OP, he's entitled to his opinion, no matter how uneducated and ill informed it is.

MaximusFarseer - there is a way around the diploma, simply join the CAF in another trade and get a couple of credits in a Police Foundation program, which shouldn't be too hard for a smart guy like yourself.  It is a win-win for you; not only do you get to avoid taking the useless degree but you will also get paid by the CAF while awaiting the Occupational Transfer!  Or, join the Reserve MP, get on a tour and do a Component Transfer.  There are options and I highly encourage you to seek out these back doors into my Branch.  I normally don't encourage people to go this route since it does take a bit of time and nothing is guaranteed but you've been able to articulate why you do not need the diploma so this is the much, much better route for you since I have absolutely no doubt that you'll be an exceptional candidate with both the BPSO interview and at MPAC!

Good luck, hopefully you'll be working for me in a few years.  We could have a lot of fun, you and I, I think!


----------



## RedcapCrusader (25 Dec 2013)

Also, if you read the requirements, it is not limited to Police Foundation, Law & Security. You can also go for a more useful programming like Criminal Justice which is also approved by the CF.

The programme that I completed was nothing like PF where it teaches you what they'd teach you at the Academy anyway but is much more detailed on how the Canadian Judicial and Enforcement system works without you walking out like you're some SuperCop. Speaking to others that took PF they wish they had taken a Criminal Justice programme (better value for their money).

Although, many of my coworkers and friends that are now Sheriffs or Police Officers did do some time in Private Security  or Public Security (Peace Officer - Municipal Enfcmt/Bylaw). Loss Prevention and Hospital Protection Services are generally the two big hits as you get quite a bit of face-time with investigations and entering volatile situations with people from all walks life and you're require to diffuse it using as much verbal tact as possible. Sometimes physical intervention is inevitable, but the more you practice using your words, the better the pay off is down the road.

Don't knock it until you try it.

P.S.
Calgary Transit Public Safety & Enforcement (Community Peace Officer) is a wicked gig. Pay is fantastic and there's lots of interaction with the public (both the law abiding and the unruly). South Coast BC Transit Police also very, VERY desirable and many RCMP, Van PD etc have gone over and said it's pretty sweet.


----------



## Jarnhamar (25 Dec 2013)

I've heard time spent on recce is seldom wasted.

If you do a search of the OPs previous posts you'll likely get a better understanding of the question he's asking, and context.


----------



## brihard (25 Dec 2013)

Notwithstanding that the vast majority of this kid's previous posts have been hilarious nonsense, he's actually on the money on this one; police foundations is regarded across the law enforcement community as a largely junk diploma and a waste of two years. I would never in good conscience recommend it to anyone for any purpose- it's the lowest common denominator for police aspirants, and I'd you don't get into a force (which the vast majority of applicants don't), you're out two years of time and tuition with no real payoff.

Not that this guy's gonna get hired as a cop anyway- he's nuts, and he's full of himself. We'd never want to work with him. But it doesn't make him wrong about the near worthlessness of police foundations.


----------



## RedcapCrusader (25 Dec 2013)

Brihard said:
			
		

> Notwithstanding that the vast majority of this kid's previous posts have been hilarious nonsense, he's actually on the money on this one; police foundations is regarded across the law enforcement community as a largely junk diploma and a waste of two years. I would never in good conscience recommend it to anyone for any purpose- it's the lowest common denominator for police aspirants, and I'd you don't get into a force (which the vast majority of applicants don't), you're out two years of time and tuition with no real payoff.
> 
> Not that this guy's gonna get hired as a cop anyway- he's nuts, and he's full of himself. We'd never want to work with him. But it doesn't make him wrong about the near worthlessness of police foundations.



+1 on that.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (25 Dec 2013)

Brihard said:
			
		

> Notwithstanding that the vast majority of this kid's previous posts have been hilarious nonsense, he's actually on the money on this one; police foundations is regarded across the law enforcement community as a largely junk diploma and a waste of two years. I would never in good conscience recommend it to anyone for any purpose- it's the lowest common denominator for police aspirants, and I'd you don't get into a force (which the vast majority of applicants don't), you're out two years of time and tuition with no real payoff.
> 
> Not that this guy's gonna get hired as a cop anyway- he's nuts, and he's full of himself. We'd never want to work with him. But it doesn't make him wrong about the near worthlessness of police foundations.



Tsk, tsk. How dare you shake the pedestal of the of the Jurassic status quo. :christmas happy:


----------



## mad dog 2020 (26 Dec 2013)

i have my own perspective and saw the changes coming at CFISS>MP Academy.  i speak as ex-MP.
I was a Cbt Arms re muster and when I did my QL 3 we ran a mostly re muster course and a new kids on the block Platoon parallel. I was one of two re musters on the NKOB crse.
the vast majority of my course were Law and Security Grads from every Community College in Ontario and some had already attended French Language training.
We all took the same course content and all passed. They had their strong points and so did we. But they were very young and had limited life exposure. we however had at least 8 yrs service and some with UN tours. We were all at least Cpls with our Combat Leaders crse. The Infanteers were 6A qualified and relinquished our M/Cpl's to go MP.
Oddly enough all of us were MCpls again within a couple years, as MPs.
Law and Security was a 2 yrs crse and some colleges added an extra year and called it Police Studies. 
The system seemed to work as we went to CFSIS and learned the Big M little P method. so in a way L&S had the fundamentals, but had to learn policing in the Military Community and at times they were rigid and opinionated.
We had to come back for our 5s and I personally did extremely well placing in the show category, 
Two of us off our 3s were posted back at CFSIS back as instructors within 5 yrs.
So what was wrong with that system?
For years there was a movement to make MP a Spec trade and seeing you should at least be a College grad. Maybe the Spec pay would help with retention.

Someone at NDHQ decided to revamp the selection process with L&S sorry Police foundations prerequisite and re musters were basically squeezed out. 
I retired and with my Military experience got a job in another area of law enforcement. Again getting a supervising position.
What have I seen there,  we had a system where we interviewed, hired, orientated and trained our own. it worked.
I was the last course under that method (Lucky) and we created a selection process where the candidates paid.

Same format but 6 weeks in residence. That was 1997. we tended to get a younger crowd as not many married guys with kids can quit a job, lose a paycheque and pay approx. $1500 for training and room and board. So we got recent college grads. They were smart but naive.
Guess what 2014 and we are going back to the interview, screen, hire, train and pay. 
So I guess things will change and things will stay the same or try something new and it doesn't work so return to the original. 
IMHO: and I am biased (having taught at least 7 serials of MP recruits re muster and NKOB) I suggest the re muter system which the losing trades hates as it is another form of attrition. 
in dealing with people we acquire skills from UN tours, deployments, taskings (Olympics, security and humanitarian).
Is PF required, it is a bonus but that is two years that a person could have been getting paid and complete basic training. instead of paying 2 yrs of college and maybe incuring student loans. I say not really.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (26 Dec 2013)

mad dog..............dare I ask your feelings on the 2 year corrections course?  Probably not.


----------



## The_Falcon (10 Jan 2014)

Consolidated, Stickied and Locked.  Bottom line, you need a Police Foundations dipoma or an approved equivalent for the MP trade if you are coming off of the street (and in certain CT/OT situations) OR have been employed as a SWORN POLICE OFFICER, in Canada.  In order to determine what Police Foundations programs and equivalents are currently acceptable, you MUST contact a CFRC as the list of acceptable programs changes on a regular basis.

Hatchet Man
Milnet.ca Staff


----------

